# Taking the training to the street thread :)



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

I think ricks thread is gonna die so maybe this one will be moar popular, dunno.
I personally was interested in the idea contained within Ricks thread if not the core of it.
So I propose this:
I will give anyone a picture of a horse for vids they post to this thread containing taking field training to the street 

After reading ricks thread me and my kid had to go to the nearest civilisation, something we do very little and something my dogs do even less of (excepting the 'house dogs') so I decided to take a camera and call my kid Steven and do a quick couple o vids of my Dobes testing out their down in motion stuff in a busy (for them) environment. Neither have any sport titles and neither will probably ever have any, their work ethic is just too slack and/or my training is too crappy. However both have had bitework training and one has had a live bite.
I was pretty happy with the result myself, not going to win titles, lol, but this is probably the third or fourth time they have been out in civilisation with more than a handfull of people about. This is major distraction work for them. I kept rewards to a minimum as this was a test not training.

As per normal I am waffling on so here is the vid, as usual feel free to comment, flame, ramble on about your great granny or whatever takes your fancy. Remember if you post a vid you will win yourself a nice picture of a horse! Who could refuse that?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqyZF967x0c&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Im stealing this bit from you 
"I am waffling on"

I like that lol


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Will there be a monkey riding the horse?


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

jamie lind said:


> Will there be a monkey riding the horse?


now thats funny LOL :razz:


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

i have some vid of my young dog from this morning busily re-encoding to reduce the file size so the upload doesn't take me a week, but otherwise it is un-edited and i will hopefully have it up this afternoon... we didn't manage as many people as you did though, nice work...


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Matt Vandart said:


> I think ricks thread is gonna die so maybe this one will be moar popular, dunno.
> I personally was interested in the idea contained within Ricks thread if not the core of it.
> So I propose this:
> I will give anyone a picture of a horse for vids they post to this thread containing taking field training to the street
> ...


theres nothin wrong with that Matt ..is her backend okay?


----------



## Greg Jensen (Mar 12, 2014)

I am nothing but a lurker here, i have a basically "show" bred dobie pup at the moment as my only dog. He is as 'drivey' a dog as i've eve owned. If there is a ball or something to tug on, at 5 and a half months old he'll knock anyone/anything over to get at it... 
I am a truck driver about half the time, and when i'm driving, my dog or dogs go with me. Every morning, every night, and sometimes during the day I work what i can, and what time permits. We are ALWAYS in new/foreign situations. My past 3 dogs, i have dabbled in schutzhund with them. For ME personally, i'd say that a big part of my initial interest was to have a 'bad-ass' dog to show off. The more i've grown up, and the more dogs i've been around, the less i care about that shit. I have hundreds of acres to track on around my house, and i can get my dog to bite anything I want. Lately my interests have been exclusively in everyday/public/high pressure obedience. For ME, it's more realistic than training odd situations. Not knocking anyone or anything, it's just what I actually encounter at the moment, and thus what currently impresses me. I was HIGHLY looking forward to the videos Rick was asking for, because in looking at dogs ALL I see is training vids, trials vids, club day vids, etc. I watch them all the time, and while they DO impress me, they're basically above my level at the moment. I don't always know what's realistic to expect from my dog. I liked watching Matt's vid, I'm not at that point yet with my current pup, but in time I hope to exceed well above it. I've read TONS of posts on here because that's how I go about things. I hope Rick doesn't desert the forum because although I can't say he always has the BEST ideas, he ALWAYS suggests another way to view a discussed situation. Maybe he's a keyboard trainer, MAYBE no better than Murphy, but at the very least, he ALWAYS has a different w
ay to look at things. 
I really hope a lot of folks on here want Matts horse pic, because this subject greatly interests ME!! Even if you make a F'N fool of yourself, I feel like I can learn from vids like Matt posted, and Rick requested.....


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Greg Jensen said:


> I am nothing but a lurker here, i have a basically "show" bred dobie pup at the moment as my only dog. He is as 'drivey' a dog as i've eve owned. If there is a ball or something to tug on, at 5 and a half months old he'll knock anyone/anything over to get at it...
> I am a truck driver about half the time, and when i'm driving, my dog or dogs go with me. Every morning, every night, and sometimes during the day I work what i can, and what time permits. We are ALWAYS in new/foreign situations. My past 3 dogs, i have dabbled in schutzhund with them. For ME personally, i'd say that a big part of my initial interest was to have a 'bad-ass' dog to show off. The more i've grown up, and the more dogs i've been around, the less i care about that shit. I have hundreds of acres to track on around my house, and i can get my dog to bite anything I want. Lately my interests have been exclusively in everyday/public/high pressure obedience. For ME, it's more realistic than training odd situations. Not knocking anyone or anything, it's just what I actually encounter at the moment, and thus what currently impresses me. I was HIGHLY looking forward to the videos Rick was asking for, because in looking at dogs ALL I see is training vids, trials vids, club day vids, etc. I watch them all the time, and while they DO impress me, they're basically above my level at the moment. I don't always know what's realistic to expect from my dog. I liked watching Matt's vid, I'm not at that point yt with my current pup, but in time I hope to exceed well above it. I've read. TONS of posts on here because that how I go about things. I hope Rick desn't desert the forum because although I can't say he always has gte BEST ideas, he ALWAYS suggests another way to view a discussed situation. Maybe he's a keyboard trainer, MAYBE no better than Murphy, but at the very least, he ALWAYS has a differnt way to look at things.
> I really hope a lot of folks on here want Matts horse pic, because this subject greatly interests ME!! Even if you make a F'N fool of yourself, I feel like I can learn from vids like Matt posted, and Rick requested.....


Glad you posted Greg... what specifically do you want to see ... Im going to take a couple dogs out tommorow (weather permitting) ... Id be happy to try to show you something in particular if I can. My wife suggested I take out a couple of different types of dogs which I thought was a good idea .. I will take a soft dog and a harder type. I also have a 13 month old DS bitch I think I will take too just because she hasnt seen a lot at this point and we'll see how she does too. She isn't very social so it could get colorful LOL ...


----------



## Greg Jensen (Mar 12, 2014)

Well, kinda hard for me to say exactly, but I've had 4 Dobermans; the only bitch i've had was the poorest bred of them all, but def my fav dog. She didnt give an F about anyone but me, regardless of the situation. I wish I had made videos of her. The best I could describe her behavior would be super civil, and anti-social, if that makes sense...?? I like a dog that is aware of EVERYTHING around them, but can remain passive and not have to greet new faces.... I like when they can take in ANY new situation, walking the street like they own it, but don't have to prove it. Clear as mud??


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Greg Jensen said:


> Well, kinda hard for me to say exactly, but I've had 4 Dobermans; the only bitch i've had was the poorest bred of them all, but def my fav dog. She didnt give an F about anyone but me, regardless of the situation. I wish I had made videos of her. The best I could describe her behavior would be super civil, and anti-social, if that makes sense...?? I like a dog that is aware of EVERYTHING around them, but can remain passive and not have to greet new faces.... I like when they can take in ANY new situation, walking the street like they own it, but don't have to prove it. Clear as mud??


I gotcha ... well we will see if we can do some for ya!! Sorry I dont have any dobes to work for ya...but I am going to use some different temperament types.


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

http://youtu.be/f4zErxtKeUs my dog in pet barn (a pet supply store)
there are very few people but it is quite a distracting environment with all kinds of good smells and things that go squeak... some of the staff members acted as a distraction and came to give him pats but most of the public went out of their way to avoid us and step around him... 

http://youtu.be/1z_li9fbSIw my dog outside the entrace to a shopping centre... i could have gone somewhere with a few more people / bit denser crowd but it was right next to a cafe so i chose to stay where we did to avoid pissing people off... as you can see the centre security walked right past us and left us be, i don't believe they would have if we were outside a food venue... 

i am not putting these up to say "look at our awesome training!" because it's really not lol... this is a working security patrol dog who is 2.5yo and still maturing... he spent about 10mths with the Air Force but was returned to me due to "gunfure issues" at 17mths... you can see he is confident and happy and friendly in his interactions, he does get a little snappy when he is surrounded by small children but it is not cranky/nasty snappy it is malinois in prey drive wanting to play snappy as the kids are all flailing about and he is over-excited, but he does not make contact with them... 

as a side note, as far as my gender is concerned i just see myself as a Human being, i don't feel particularly strongly towards either the masculine or the feminine... as my presentation can be somewhat androgynous/ambigous i really don't care what strangers call me in public (he/she sir/maam man/lady whatever) i just roll with it and move on, no point trying to correct/explain to people and make everything awkward *shrug*


----------



## Greg Jensen (Mar 12, 2014)

I like to keep 2 dogs. My 2 dobes drowned in a freak accident in March. I have another dobe pup now, and i'm searching for a mal or dutch bitch. Different temperaments are what i'm studying, and thus are what I like to see!!!


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

too late to go back and edit my above post... didn't realise my second vid hadn't been made live, had to verify the YT account >_< they will both work now...


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Horse riding a monkey YES!

Brian which dobes back end are you referring too? I am going to assume it's 'Tilly' (gold fursaver) answer is I am not sure, havn't had her x rayed, sometimes she paces, I think it is more a psychological thing than physical.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Jay Quinn said:


> http://youtu.be/f4zErxtKeUs my dog in pet barn (a pet supply store)
> there are very few people but it is quite............


Deffo worthy of a horse riding monkey in fact you get a Gorilla Jay!


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

LOL! Cheers Matt.... I now have one exhausted malinois on the front seat beside me snoring his little butt off as we begin another 12hrs of boredom.... Oh how I miss mobile patrols : (

...no one has looked at my second vid? (At least not according to YT, anyway...)


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey I just got up, gimme a chance 

Edit: Video is private


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

Ughhh Stoopid YT... That was the one that was originally "too long" so I had to verify my account, I didn't realise I had to manually publish it... Should be viewable now, third time lucky heh


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Jay that was some cool shit, definitely worthy of a Gorilla, maybe even an Orang-utan, looks like and awesome dog and some cool trainingz!


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks Matt, glad someone enjoyed it at least lol... 

I don't have much bitework footage of the little guy that I am allowed to share, hoping to get some if we manage to train on tuesday... but here is a pic of him doing some suit work...


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Jay.... looks like fun to me!


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Matt Vandart said:


> Horse riding a monkey YES!
> 
> Brian which dobes back end are you referring too? I am going to assume it's 'Tilly' (gold fursaver) answer is I am not sure, havn't had her x rayed, sometimes she paces, I think it is more a psychological thing than physical.


Matt there could be absolutely nothing wrong. But the first one in the video seemed to be off kilter in the back end... BUT it could also be the video and angles etc.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

its pouring rain ... and Im trying to decide if I want to get out in it with the dogs or not LOL ...I guess that would add another layer of interest huh...


----------



## Greg Jensen (Mar 12, 2014)

^ Ha Ha, rain is a pretty good distraction!! I don't know if your dog would care, but the video camera might not like it....


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Greg Jensen said:


> ^ Ha Ha, rain is a pretty good distraction!! I don't know if your dog would care, but the video camera might not like it....


LOL the dogs dont care in the least ... yep its tough on the cam for sho! I dont mind so much working in the rain its the loading back up part that gets me .... 3 wet dogs in the vehicle .... ughhhh


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Jay Quinn said:


> Ughhh Stoopid YT... That was the one that was originally "too long" so I had to verify my account, I didn't realise I had to manually publish it... Should be viewable now, third time lucky heh


Yeah, YT doesn't like the long ones.... Both vids are very nice but prob wouldn't have gotten the grand prize since your dog isn't titled and the area isn't crawling with humanity. But I liked them. Nice work.

Didn't know why you posted the last paragraph but will tell you a funny story (at least to me....) When I was in the military, I worked the night shift in the pharmacy. There was one doc, who by their name, you couldn't tell if they were male or female but on the phone they had a husky male voice and I spoke to him a lot about meds he was ordering. Finally, got to physically meet them after about a year. He was a little old grey haired Commander. *SHE *barely came up to my shoulder. I was never so embarrassed because she never said I was addressing her wrongly.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice video Jay.
I suspect the escalators/people movers would freak out a number of dogs. 
Kudos to whoever you may be!


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Jay, how do you socialize your dogs with strangers? Do you have them offer the dog food? And do you worry about the dogs biting the strangers? Since so many people don't know how to approach dogs correctly.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Brian said
" 3 wet dogs in the vehicle .... ughhhh" 

Try that after herding sheep in a muddy field.
:-k I wonder if that's why my wife wont get in my Vibe. :-k ............:-o..Damn! 


I need to learn how to do the video posting thing. This is an interesting thread (other then the money thing:roll but leash laws in this area are taken very seriously. I've even seen the cops measuring the leash lengths. :-o


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> Brian said
> " 3 wet dogs in the vehicle .... ughhhh"
> 
> Try that after herding sheep in a muddy field.
> ...


Bob not sure there is anything more fun to watch than a good field dog,,, in fact it never ceases to amaze me! I know pretty much zero about how one goes about working with a dog like that but I know I love to watch. Yep the danged car already smells like a family of strays lives in it... in spite of my cleaning and cleaning lol. Man thats pretty rough ,,, measuring leashes and stuff... not sure I have heard that before but Im not in the least surprised.


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks all! : )

Bob, his breeder did a lot of environmental and imprinting stuff with him as a tiny puppy, I did as much as I could with him from 8-16wks, and his sire and dam are just about bulletproof environmentally... Dad has some noise sensitivity / anxiety issues that developed later in life (around 6yo) that were due to bad experiences, but he's passed on some nice solid nerves to the little guy... I've not found much that bothers him at all since getting him back from the Air Force (I'm not entirely sure why he failed out - I was told gunfire issues but can't see any myself - oh well their loss...) And his recovery is pretty good if he does happen to startle or have any issues... He also seems to have a high level of trust in me which certainly helps!

Ben, as far as socialisation goes I try to get a read on what the dog is like with people when around people that I know are good with dogs, and go from there... If a dog doesn't really like human company I don't push the issue... I have one here who would happily fall asleep in a drop stay with people all around, so long as they left him alone... The second they tried to pat him there would be teeth involved... As a result he doesn't go out in public for social events much... I *worked* him among the public for about 18mths, and over time he became much more sociable with the people we were around on a daily basis, mostly other staff we would stand and chat with... He was also muzzled when patrolling, a requirement of the contract... Most of the people he befriended first were the ones who ignored him and didn't try to make friends with him... I made sure that I knew the person was OK with dogs and would let the dog choose when to make his approach... His usual method was to walk up, give them a good sniffing so long as they continued to ignore him, if they tried to pat him while he was having his sniff he'd give a little growl and move away again... and then when he was ready he'd headbutt them and stand there with his head against their leg while they gave him a scratch or rub on his back... He was never really into food unless it was something really super yummy and even then he much preferred to take a treat from a friendly over a stranger... I let him pick his friends when he was ready...

The other 3 have just always been social dogs and they will seek affection from a friendly human... I don't have much of a life outside of work and dog events and I rarely get visitors at home... I will often use muzzles if I have any doubts or concerns, they are just another piece of gear for my guys, and the people have to OK the dogs running around first, or they stay away in a pen or their crates... Instructions are also given to let the dogs make the approach and if there is any aggression to simply stand still, I am always close by to deal with things... Most of the time if I have allowed people into our yard/house and they are not being hostile the dogs could not care less... I do worry about my old boy (sire of the dog in these vids) chomping on someone accidentally one day because he gets so worked up at times, but if I am at all worried I just make him wear a very light plastic muzzle (it's actually a greyhound one designed for Coursing) and while its no good at all for muzzle fights it will stop an accidental bite, it's very well ventilated and he can drink with it on...

Wow that's a long ramble... Hope it answers some questions at least heh...


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm surprised anyone took Rick's call to the streets seriously. My initial skimming thought was "who cares," and the $75 offering was bizarre. Makes me think something g in his world has gone wrong. It was as if he was trying to distinguish himself in a world of competition sport trainers and this was somehow some great training feat. This must be a great rhing in the cimpanion/pet training world. I guess since I raise mine in public, I don't see the big deal. One thing though, no matter how much training my dogs have, I'm not going off lead in public. That's a safety/security issue for me. I watched Matt's video. It became more difficult for her to hold position as the duration increased. She began to walk further and further away from him and the environment became more interesting. Ditto the concern over the wide base gait. She seems like a really calm dog and neat companion. I had a Doberman as a kid. Made me think of him.

T


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

T there's two dobes there. 
Also lol, yeah I think at the point where I had to call her back she would have buggered off somewhere. I'm happy with her position, this by the way, this is not an OB exercise in heeling, I was testing her downs, as long as she walks 'close' I am happy. If one listens carefully I am saying 'close' sometimes and heel others. When I say heel she does that, when I say close she remains 'close'.
TBH I have always worked with a that'll do attitude with heel as I outlined in my thread all about sharpening up their heels for IPO.

Her gait is weird indeed, I'm not sure if it's a physical thing or lazyness, I think she paces to conserve energy, could be her hips ae ****ed, who knows. Anyway thanks again for pointing it out guys but I am aware of it.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Jay Quinn said:


> Thanks all! : )
> 
> Bob, his breeder did a lot of environmental and imprinting stuff with him as a tiny puppy, I did as much as I could with him from 8-16wks, and his sire and dam are just about bulletproof environmentally... Dad has some noise sensitivity / anxiety issues that developed later in life (around 6yo) that were due to bad experiences, but he's passed on some nice solid nerves to the little guy... I've not found much that bothers him at all since getting him back from the Air Force (I'm not entirely sure why he failed out - I was told gunfire issues but can't see any myself - oh well their loss...) And his recovery is pretty good if he does happen to startle or have any issues... He also seems to have a high level of trust in me which certainly helps!
> 
> ...


My current shepherd is descended from Czech lines...He wasn't socialized much. He's great with me but not anyone else really. I could put a muzzle on him, but people might not want a muzzled dog coming into their pet store is my thinking. There are people that socialize their dogs with everyone then there is the thinking that only the handler should be petting the dog....my mentors were from the later camp.


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

Ben Thompson said:


> My current shepherd is descended from Czech lines...He wasn't socialized much. He's great with me but not anyone else really. I could put a muzzle on him, but people might not want a muzzled dog coming into their pet store is my thinking. There are people that socialize their dogs with everyone then there is the thinking that only the handler should be petting the dog....my mentors were from the later camp.


different strokes for different folks... as i said if a dog of mine is not overly friendly i don't push it... i need them neutral for work and if they choose to make friends then that is up to them... i then have the override to decide if i allow it to happen or not depending on the person and what is happening at the time... the way i looked at it was the dog was less likely to aggress at a fellow staff member in an incident if they knew them and were somewhat affectionate with them... i say fellow staff member as we were all working different positions within the same environment, but they were actually staff of the client, and there were somewhat frequent complaints coming in to my company about the dogs barking at client's staff, so i did what i could to help prevent that - if we didn't know the staff i'd politely keep them away from my dog, but once we knew them and the dog was comfortable around them i'd let him decide who and when to make friends with... the other 3 were quite happy to be friendly from day 1... one would never bite a person in anger (and was rarely taken out to work), my young dog (in the vids) would still fire up if someone who was friendly became aggressive, and my old boy i can turn on with a word because he lives for a fight, even if he is in the middle of getting pats (though he won't switch on his own without damn good reason if he is getting a good scratch/neck rub lol)... if the dog still performs when required i'd much rather take a side helping of friendly over one that's 'on' all the time and wants to eat everyone who looks at me funny... 

as for the the muzzle i use them more if i have people at home that i am introducing the dogs to, i will let one or two of them out at a time loose in the yard and they can say hello when they want to... my dogs are mostly well behaved at home with the very few guests that i have had, and the muzzle just prevents holes in people if one of them does decide to be cranky... i will also use them in public but as i said i rarely take my dogs on 'social' outings and i don't usually allow strangers to pat them... they go to work, they go to training for work, we are still lure coursing until the end of this year (one of the few places i am allowed to take my "big nasty security dogs", most obedience clubs and other places (agility, flyball, etc) will not allow us to participate - i have not had a single incident in the two and a half years i have been taking them coursing), and we also try to go tracking and my completely friendly dog has now moved on to USAR... filming those vids with the young dog was the first time i've had a dog out for something other than the abovementioned stuff for months... 

i've had a very cranky dog in the past that wanted to eat just about everyone else that wasn't me... he was always muzzled when i took him out for walks and we'd do our best to avoid other people because it just wasn't worth the risk... 

if you like your dog like that and can handle your dog being like that, that works for you and is fine by me *shrug*

if you are actually asking for advice on how to socialise a dog like that, i'm probably not much help, sorry... i'm sure there are others with more experience... i've made friends with some other handler's cranky dogs either through food or having a big armful of sticks to throw every time the dog started heading in my direction (throw them for him to fetch, not throw at him or hit him with them) while we went walking through a field... but that's one dog making friends with one person, not putting up with lots of idiots in public... 

and yet again i am rambling, and i need to send in my time sheet and go to bed...


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Its harder to work with mean dogs because you have to worry about the general public safety. The courts won't be taking my side since its my dog. Also taking them to the vets can be difficult. The advantage to mean dogs is they are a great way to keep stalkers, burglars, ex's at bay.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Anyone can view vids of my dogs so I won't repost those links. My male doesn't like strangers, and his friendship is not free for the asking. He is a dog that could seriously hurt someone up if it came to that and it was required. I've come to realize most folks would put him in the "mean dog" category whether I agree or not. I highly doubt he would bite a child even if I commanded him to do so. He is my safest dog in public. Here is a few pics from tonight (sorry, didn't go out, just a neighborhood get together) video to follow when it uploads.



Here is him right now


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

WOW! That pic of him looks JUST like my dog Thunder. Head and all.

In the group pic I can bet which one is the pia of the group. The white coat and brown eye patch. I love those little ahole bassids! :lol:


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

Ben Thompson said:


> Its harder to work with mean dogs because you have to worry about the general public safety. The courts won't be taking my side since its my dog. Also taking them to the vets can be difficult. The advantage to mean dogs is they are a great way to keep stalkers, burglars, ex's at bay.


i know : ) been there, done that, decided i didn't like it... but as i said above, each to their own... 

my old boy is quite social but also very territorial, he'd bite anyone that came through a fence that he was behind if i wasn't there to tell him not to... take him out away from home though and just about anyone can handle him... but if i switch him on he will stay switched on regardless of how friendly someone might be trying to be... as much as he loves attention he'd rather a fight lol... you don't need a truly nasty dog to keep the riff-raff out : )


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I prefer thinking a dog is mean and handling them as such. People don't get bit accidently by my mistake if I don't let them make contact at all. I have been bit and almost bit a lot more by "social" dogs because the owner made a bad assessment of what is on leash.





Ben Thompson said:


> Its harder to work with mean dogs because you have to worry about the general public safety. The courts won't be taking my side since its my dog. Also taking them to the vets can be difficult. The advantage to mean dogs is they are a great way to keep stalkers, burglars, ex's at bay.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> I'm surprised anyone took Rick's call to the streets seriously. My initial skimming thought was "who cares," and the $75 offering was bizarre. Makes me think something g in his world has gone wrong. It was as if he was trying to distinguish himself in a world of competition sport trainers and this was somehow some great training feat. This must be a great rhing in the cimpanion/pet training world. I guess since I raise mine in public, I don't see the big deal. One thing though, no matter how much training my dogs have, I'm not going off lead in public. That's a safety/security issue for me. I watched Matt's video. It became more difficult for her to hold position as the duration increased. She began to walk further and further away from him and the environment became more interesting. Ditto the concern over the wide base gait. She seems like a really calm dog and neat companion. I had a Doberman as a kid. Made me think of him.
> 
> T


theres only one dog that I would not be out in public with off a leash or line. He was so reactive that I was on guard at ALL times with him. Other than that I leave the leash in the car.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Im with Bob I bet that little white bastage is the trouble maker of that lot lol cool pic! The black mal looks identical to my dog Rocco lol


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Dave Colborn said:


> I prefer thinking a dog is mean and handling them as such. People don't get bit accidently by my mistake if I don't let them make contact at all. I have been bit and almost bit a lot more by "social" dogs because the owner made a bad assessment of what is on leash.


So you don't let people outside the training circle pet your dogs generally?


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Jay Quinn said:


> i know : ) been there, done that, decided i didn't like it... but as i said above, each to their own...
> 
> my old boy is quite social but also very territorial, he'd bite anyone that came through a fence that he was behind if i wasn't there to tell him not to... take him out away from home though and just about anyone can handle him... but if i switch him on he will stay switched on regardless of how friendly someone might be trying to be... as much as he loves attention he'd rather a fight lol... you don't need a truly nasty dog to keep the riff-raff out : )


Sometimes I find myself longing for just a normal pet dog LOL.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Ben Thompson said:


> So you don't let people outside the training circle pet your dogs generally?


I typically don't let anyone pet my working dogs. No need. I don't have a training circle or club.

I have had nasty dogs and they are less trouble and no bad surprises because you have to stay on your A game keeping people back.


----------

